# pirate cannon



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

1st off i want to thank IMU for a great How too-- and this is my pirate cannon-- had it done in 2 days


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW Nice job, and in a 2 day build.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A cannon any pirate would be proud to use.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks awesome. I almost wish I did a pirate theme (but I'm in the Navy....too close to work). That would look cool as an air cannon but use smoke instead of air.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Job. Matey!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice job ... glad the how-to was helpful


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, you made that in only two days?!?! Great job!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Aye, nicely done there matey......!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

A fantastic canon, nice job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a really really fine looking cardboard tube you've got there on that cannon, Manny. One of the best cardboard tubes I've ever seen. It just makes the whole cannon. I just can't get over how awesome that cardboard tube is. I mean, the rest of the cannon looks great too, but that tube is just spectacular! And it's huge! It's a very large, very sturdy looking cardboard tube. And it doesn't even look like cardboard anymore, that's how awesome it is. I will say, that is the best cardboard tube I have ever ever seen. I just love what you've done with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Put that out in front of a war monument and people will be posing with it


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> That's a really really fine looking cardboard tube you've got there on that cannon, Manny. One of the best cardboard tubes I've ever seen. It just makes the whole cannon. I just can't get over how awesome that cardboard tube is. I mean, the rest of the cannon looks great too, but that tube is just spectacular! And it's huge! It's a very large, very sturdy looking cardboard tube. And it doesn't even look like cardboard anymore, that's how awesome it is. I will say, that is the best cardboard tube I have ever ever seen. I just love what you've done with it.


 ya and it was a pain in the butt to cut too,, & yes vic -its fine looking tube , thanks for giving it too me


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good pyro!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome job. Is the stand Styro or wood?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> ya and it was a pain in the butt to cut too,, & yes vic -its fine looking tube , thanks for giving it too me


I was going for obnoxious. Did it work?


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

In two days? WOW AWESOME


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy crap Pyro, that thing looks like it means business! Very nice!


----------

